# USB PS2 Singstar Mic does not work on my PC !!! It should shoudnt it ??



## james76

I pluged it in, pc recognised and installed the stuff, the light apperas on the mic but i get no sound? What else you guy s rekon i can do?? its usb and i no it should work but...i duno? what u reckon? its for the ps2 btw.

cheers, thanks for reading.


----------



## Xycron

MIc's for the computer ussaly work on the mic input jack, not usb. Thwe fact that its for the PS2, and your trying to get it to work on your compuer lead sbe to ebliev you need another mic for your computer


----------

